# Fuse Carbon Blade ES



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Matt, I helped a friend set up his new carbon blade stabilizers. After one session of setting them up, I was convinced they're not for me. Way too much trouble to keep them aligned properly and everything tight. His were constantly coming loose or getting knocked out of alignment during a tournament I shot with him. 

I know that doesn't answer your question about the ES, but personally I think they are a lot to do about nothing. Compare the surface area that your body offers to the wind vs. the surface area of your stabilizers. Whether the rods are flat or round is such a minute difference that I can't believe it would matter. Again, nice concept if we're flying planes, but in our case, the "fuselage" is so un-aerodynamic that the shape of the wings is irrelevant.

But like many things in archery - because it's such a mental sport - if you think it helps, then it probably helps.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with you on a lot of parts, especially in the mental aspect and "new toys".

I was discussing them with a "national" archer who was surprised after trying them how they affected bare shaft tuning due to the flexibility of the originals. I was just curious if anyone saw a noticeable difference of the ES. 

Due to the price, I've put the Carbon Blades in the same class as X10s. Not practical for the price to the average archer, but we all know that goes for the majority of the products in the industry


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Matt, there are definitely some archery items in the "if you have to ask the price, you probably can't afford them" category. 

Expensive equipment has a niche in the market. There are just some folks who are wired to always want "the best" and they equate that with the price. Marketing people know this. There is a reason many items have inflated price tags, even though they can be produced for much less. Not saying that's the case with these, but these stab's definitely fill a niche in the market, whether or not they are necessary.

John


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

While I'm not an elite archer, I can tell you from my personal experience, they do make a noticeable difference in light-medium wind conditions, not so much in gusty conditions but constant wind. The flat profile, while yes, compared to the body is not a big deal, but with the length of stabilizers, any push out the far end will twitch your bow something horrible. It is perhaps more notable for compound archers who have heavier kitouts, as a friend of mine got some regular blades on his compound, and was puzzled at why his groups were off to one side, before he realised that they wind were pushing the arrows, but he wasn't feeling it anymore on his bow....

Its hard to say until you try them yourself. It took me 2hrs to set my blades to the right angle, but I tightened them down firmly, and over a year has gone by and they haven't shifted....

As for the ES, I haven't anything to say, but from another forum, the who-ha has seem to come to that they are stiffer, but the surface dimples might not be much point.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have two sets (thanks to my primary sponsor who gave me a good deal on the second set and for Rob K) who sold me the first set) and yes I had the same conversation with a top recurve archer

I haven't had them move much and I put them on a shibuya QD vbar with no extension


hard to say if they are better than the beiters, ACE and DOINKER rods I shot in the past-right now I am not shooting nearly as well as I did ten years ago-too much form changes over the years and some joint issues

but They did work really well in high wind at one shoot last summer


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

I have shot the standard Blades for just under a year on my compound and I must say I have felt a difference. Not a huge difference but enough that I can say I think they help. I have had no issues in terms of coming out of alignment. They seem to hold well and help me settle on target pretty easily. 

I saw the ES blades in Vegas. To make them stiffer they made them larger. When they did that the height cross section increased which lowered the aerodynamic efficiency. To reclaim that performance they added dimples on the edges, like on a golf ball. I don't shoot a lot of weight so I don't think they would be for me. If you do shoot a lot of weight or want to then the ES would be what you want. 

Overall I like them. Besides, they look cool!


----------



## SHADOW-MKII (Feb 19, 2009)

On the Stabiliser side John, how are your Doinker Estremo's working out? 



limbwalker said:


> Matt, there are definitely some archery items in the "if you have to ask the price, you probably can't afford them" category.
> 
> Expensive equipment has a niche in the market. There are just some folks who are wired to always want "the best" and they equate that with the price. Marketing people know this. There is a reason many items have inflated price tags, even though they can be produced for much less. Not saying that's the case with these, but these stab's definitely fill a niche in the market, whether or not they are necessary.
> 
> John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Can't decide whether I like them better than the Avancee's or not. Depends on the riser. They are much heavier than the Avancee's, which works out perfectly for my PSE riser because it's so light, but on my Axis riser, I prefer the lighter Avancee's.

Thanks to the great folks at Doinker, I have a choice. 

I wonder if Fuse will be as good a supporter of US Archery as Doinker was...

John


----------

